# New and Need Advice...



## sequentialb (Sep 27, 2011)

My Uncle rented us his timeshare for Labor Day weekend at Bonnet Creek Resort in Orlando. We had the 3 bedroom condo and loved it. My Mom attended the presentation for timeshare ownership and ended up putting $1000 down. They told her that she gets to try VIP for a year and they gave her 300,000 points which includes some additional bonus points. I believe she gets 170,000 points each year thereafter. The cost is $9000+ to own it plus the maintenance fees and she can user her points around the world. 

Does this sound like a good deal? We are all totally new to this and unfortunately, my uncle is not someone to get advice from at this time. We have until Wed to decide whether or not to keep the contract.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rescind - you can get the same deal on eBay for less than $500.


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 27, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Rescind - you can get the same deal on eBay for less than $500.



Is that $500 a typo? Did you mean $5000? I forgot to add that they said she will get a deed and can travel anywhere... not just the Bonnet Creek Resort in Orlando. Forgive me but as stated, we are total newbies to this and overwhelmed with all the paperwork given to us.


----------



## DrBopp (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Is that $500 a typo? Did you mean $5000? I forgot to add that they said she will get a deed and can travel anywhere... not just the Bonnet Creek Resort in Orlando. Forgive me but as stated, we are total newbies to this and overwhelmed with all the paperwork given to us.



No!!!!! $500 or less. Rescind now. They are paying way too much. I got 357K points for less than $400. Don't delay, rescind that contract immediately.

Gordon


----------



## djohn75087 (Sep 27, 2011)

*crazy aint it!*

Not a typo, he meant $500 dollars. I'm fairly new to Wyndham too and I just bought 385k points for $900 plus $600 closing cost.  I have two questions though. You said you were at Bonnet Creek Labor day weekend. What date did your mom sign the contract? With today being the 27th I'm wondering if she still has time to cancel the contract. From what I've read on this sight they usually allow from 5-10 days to cancel. Also, you said she bought 170k for $9000. That sounds really cheap (for developer points). It could be an every other year contract. When I became interested in Wyndham they tried to sell me 168k EOY for $12,500. Maybe they just saw me coming though.

David


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Is that $500 a typo? Did you mean $5000? I forgot to add that they said she will get a deed and can travel anywhere... not just the Bonnet Creek Resort in Orlando. Forgive me but as stated, we are total newbies to this and overwhelmed with all the paperwork given to us.



No see here


----------



## Marge007 (Sep 27, 2011)

recind if you still can. then research here for any and all info you will need. then purchase what you feel you will actually use.


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 27, 2011)

If you are still within the rescind period, do so as quickly as possible.  Read your paperwork carefully and follow the instruction on how to rescind.  If it is too late for you to rescind, read the paperwork carefully and find out just what you own.  Then come back here and let us know what you have and we can help you make the most of it.

Welcome


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 27, 2011)

djohn75087 said:


> Not a typo, he meant $500 dollars. I'm fairly new to Wyndham too and I just bought 385k points for $900 plus $600 closing cost.  I have two questions though. You said you were at Bonnet Creek Labor day weekend. What date did your mom sign the contract? With today being the 27th I'm wondering if she still has time to cancel the contract. From what I've read on this sight they usually allow from 5-10 days to cancel. Also, you said she bought 170k for $9000. That sounds really cheap (for developer points). It could be an every other year contract. When I became interested in Wyndham they tried to sell me 168k EOY for $12,500. Maybe they just saw me coming though.
> 
> David



Thanks for all of the replies. I just told her to rescind but you're right... the contract says 10 days. She thought she heard them say 30 days which is exactly what she told us on Sept 4th when she signed it. The only good thing may be is that there were a few things that are invalid at the time of her signing the contract so maybe she can get out of it?

I'm confused when you say $9000 sounds cheap yet all say that she should rescind bc it's too much money? All I know is they told her if she pays the $9000 balance (she already put $1000 down so total is $10000) before a certain date, she can avoid paying interest. They said once she pays the $9000, she owns it for life and all she has to do is pay $39/month for maintenance fees. 

They told her that this year with all the bonus points it comes out to some 300,000 points plus VIP status for a year. After one year, she will get 170,000 points each year and she can choose whether or not to keep the VIP status. She can use her points to use for any Wyndham affiliated hotel/resort around the world. Her "home" place if you call it that is in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.

So, does this sound right? Is my understanding right that when you purchase points from ebay, that's just it, correct? You don't "own" the timeshare?


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I just told her to rescind but you're right... the contract says 10 days. She thought she heard them say 30 days which is exactly what she told us on Sept 4th when she signed it. The only good thing may be is that there were a few things that are invalid at the time of her signing the contract so maybe she can get out of it?  Such as?
> 
> I'm confused when you say $9000 sounds cheap yet all say that she should rescind bc it's too much money? All I know is they told her if she pays the $9000 balance (she already put $1000 down so total is $10000) before a certain date, she can avoid paying interest. They said once she pays the $9000, she owns it for life and all she has to do is pay $39/month for maintenance fees.   He said $9/10k was "cheap" for buying from the developer.  Not cheap for buying resale from Tug or Ebay. The $39 a month maintenance fee (MF) tells me that what is most likely is that your mother purchased an every other year contract for 170k points.  Thus she will have access to 170k every other year.
> 
> ...



Yes, you do "own" the timeshare when you purchase from Ebay.  You get a deed just as if you purchased directly from Wyndham.  The only difference between Wyndham-purchased points and resale is that resale points do not count toward VIP status.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> q. Her "home" place if you call it that is in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.



Not that it matters too much with the Wyndham Florida properties, but you also did not buy where you stayed - you ARP is in Ft. Lauderdale, where you will not really need it.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I just told her to rescind but you're right... the contract says 10 days. She thought she heard them say 30 days which is exactly what she told us on Sept 4th when she signed it. The only good thing may be is that there were a few things that are invalid at the time of her signing the contract so maybe she can get out of it?
> 
> I'm confused when you say $9000 sounds cheap yet all say that she should rescind bc it's too much money? All I know is they told her if she pays the $9000 balance (she already put $1000 down so total is $10000) before a certain date, she can avoid paying interest. They said once she pays the $9000, she owns it for life and all she has to do is pay $39/month for maintenance fees.
> 
> ...



The 9000 figure sounds cheap for developer sold points because Wyndham charges close to $0.15/point. A 170000 point contract I would expect to go forabout $25000, of course you can buy the same thing on the secondary market for about a half a cant per point

I suspect you were sold an every other year contract

By the way: I own 574000 points and I paid under $600 incl closing costs

Although you are beyond the rescind period, A contract is not a contract until or unless there is a meeting of the minds. There are enough questions here that I think you could challenge the validity of the deal and Wyndham would let you out of it. I know someone that was flim-flamed, just like you at Bonnet Creek, and she got out of the deal


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 27, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Not that it matters too much with the Wyndham Florida properties, but you also did not buy where you stayed - you ARP is in Ft. Lauderdale, where you will not really need it.



What do you mean by "ARP is in Ft. Lauderdale, where you will not really need it?" She won't really need what? I know these are total newb questions but at least I'm learning something here...


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 27, 2011)

Even though she's beyond the recision period, I would sure TRY to get out of the contract if she can.  She has nothing to lose -- and $10,000 to gain --  by trying.  Particularly if she was sold an every-other-year contract, she obviously didn't know what she was buying.  

If she feels she was misled and Wyndham won't let her out of the contract, have her contact the State of Florida, Department of Business and Professional Regulation, Timeshare Division to make a complaint.  

If she wants to buy Wyndham, she can easily buy for pennies on the dollar.  

Wyndham sales weasels will tell her all sorts of horrific tales about the evils of buying resale, but she should remember that they're the same people who lied to her the first time.  If their lips are moving, they're lying.

Also, just for the record...there aren't any Wyndham resorts in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.  They're in Pompano Beach...which is okay, but definitely NOT Ft. Lauderdale.  Pretty different, in fact.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> What do you mean by "ARP is in Ft. Lauderdale, where you will not really need it?" She won't really need what? I know these are total newb questions but at least I'm learning something here...



ARP is advanced reservation priority. That at you home resort from 13 to 10 months out. At 10 months, any points owner can book. Aside from a few properties, ARP is not really needed, as you can get most at 10 months. Ft. Lauderdale/Pompano would pretty much fall in to the 10 month category.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> What do you mean by "ARP is in Ft. Lauderdale, where you will not really need it?" She won't really need what? I know these are total newb questions but at least I'm learning something here...


ARP is the advanced reservation period at your home resort.  We can book at 13 months at our home resorts, at any resort at 10 months...obviously both subject to availability.

You might or might not need ARP to get a reservation at some of the Pompano Beach resorts...depending on what you want and the time of the year.  But ARP at Pompano Beach is not something most folks would buy a contract for.


----------



## djohn75087 (Sep 27, 2011)

*sorry for the confusion*

Sorry for the confusion, $9000 is cheap from the developer, but not nearly as good of a deal as resale. If you can get out of the contract get out by all means! Then, if you think you like Wyndham read around here for a while and learn the system. If you can't rescind read as much as you can here and ask lots of questions. These guys know everything there is to know about Wyndham. By the way if it is too late to rescind I have a cousin who paid $13,000 for the same package you got 3 yrs ago and lots of people on this site bought their first packages from the developer. So, if it is yours learn to use it b/c its a pretty good sytem.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> The only good thing may be is that there were a few things that are invalid at the time of her signing the contract so maybe she can get out of it?


I second the question... what things "are invalid" from the time she signed the contract?

When we purchase from the developer (Wyndham in this case), the sales people will tell us all kind of things that never make it into the contract.  What is in writing in the contract we sign is what is.


> I'm confused when you say $9000 sounds cheap yet all say that she should rescind bc it's too much money? All I know is they told her if she pays the $9000 balance (she already put $1000 down so total is $10000) before a certain date, she can avoid paying interest. They said once she pays the $9000, she owns it for life and all she has to do is pay $39/month for maintenance fees.


It's still not clear how many points she bought for $10K.  Is the contract for every other year or for every year?  You keep saying "170,000 points every year".  Can we verify that is what the contract says?  Or is it every even year or every odd year or every year?  Doesn't matter much really since she's probably past the recision time, but you asked if she got a good deal and it makes a huge difference - even when evaluating a developer purchase.  There are people who report having thought they purchased every year and ended up with every other year in the contract.


> They told her that this year with all the bonus points it comes out to some 300,000 points plus VIP status for a year. After one year, she will get 170,000 points each year and she can choose whether or not to keep the VIP status. She can use her points to use for any Wyndham affiliated hotel/resort around the world. Her "home" place if you call it that is in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.
> 
> So, does this sound right? Is my understanding right that when you purchase points from ebay, that's just it, correct? You don't "own" the timeshare?


When we buy points on eBay, we are buying a contract for "undivided interest" (UDI) in the amount of a number of points... same as from the developer.  

There are a few minor differences between developer points and resale points.  VIP is only earned with developer purchases.  There is a difference in housekeeping credits too.  VIP provides unlimited HK pointscredits.  If you buy resale you will have a limited number per year which will probably be enough if you book full weeks, but if you take multiple short stays, you might have to buy additional HK credits.  Reservations are made the same between resale and developer points.  You can stay at the same resorts and no one (except the sales staff) there will know if you bought resale or retail.

Keep in mind that the reason contracts for Wyndham points on eBay are as low as they are today is because of the economy.  There are many, many owners who are in trouble financially and they need to get out of the obligation for maintenance fees (MF) from the Wyndham TS contract.  There is no way to gracefully or legally get out of it other than finding someone else to take on the obligation of the contract.  

There are so many people dumping their contracts that the resale price is probably lowest in history.  You might be able to find someone willing to give you their points contract in exchange for you paying the closing costs for the transaction.  In other words for free.  

Compare that to paying $10,000 for the same thing from Wyndham... it means your mother's points contract is worth nothing and incurrs a lifetime maintenance fee obligation beginning from the time she signed it.  Do you think that was a great deal?  This is why so many told you to have her rescind if she could.

Many of us were not so lucky to have our eyes opened to reality soon enough to save that purchase money.  For us, the remaining option is to get busy reading in this forum and in the Wyndham members' Directory to learn how to best use the points you now own.  Get the most out of them and never let a year go by without using or banking them before they expire.  

Finally, don't attend another TS sales update or presentation or meeting before you read in this forum about the tricks they use to induce the buying decision from us.  Here's a big surprise... they lie!  Learn what the truth is to all of their lies here.  If they lied to your mother and that influenced her to buy, it's possible they broke the law doing that and it might be grounds to get the contract cancelled, but that might be a huge fight... or might just require a phone call with a persuasive argument.... I don't really know personally...only what I have read.  So, I think you need to get busy reading.


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheryl and others, thanks for the very informative replies. I don't know if her contract is every year, other year, even year, etc. I'll find out later. I guess she needs to read it thoroughly. 

When I said things that are invalid perhaps that wasn't the right terminology to use. What I meant were things such as the fact that she is currently not working and on disability. When she told the sales rep this, the lady told her she could not get a timeshare if that is the case so she needs to just state that she is working. My Mom explained that she doesn't know if and when she will return to work but the rep told her "it's OK" and to just put her job info down bc "you do plan on returning at some point" but fact is that my Mom is probably going to be on permanent disability due to an accident. Also, her ID was expired at the time she signed the contract but the rep said "no problem" to that as well.

In any case, she's going to call them tomorrow and try to get out of it. I hope everything works out in her favor.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Cheryl and others, thanks for the very informative replies. I don't know if her contract is every year, other year, even year, etc. I'll find out later. I guess she needs to read it thoroughly.
> 
> When I said things that are invalid perhaps that wasn't the right terminology to use. What I meant were things such as the fact that she is currently not working and on disability. When she told the sales rep this, the lady told her she could not get a timeshare if that is the case so she needs to just state that she is working. My Mom explained that she doesn't know if and when she will return to work but the rep told her "it's OK" and to just put her job info down bc "you do plan on returning at some point" but fact is that my Mom is probably going to be on permanent disability due to an accident. Also, her ID was expired at the time she signed the contract but the rep said "no problem" to that as well.
> 
> In any case, she's going to call them tomorrow and try to get out of it. I hope everything works out in her favor.



I for one think you will be successful, but you will have to be persistant


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 27, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> My Mom explained that she doesn't know if and when she will return to work but the rep told her "it's OK" and to just put her job info down bc "you do plan on returning at some point" but fact is that my Mom is probably going to be on permanent disability due to an accident. Also, her ID was expired at the time she signed the contract but the rep said "no problem" to that as well.
> 
> In any case, she's going to call them tomorrow and try to get out of it. I hope everything works out in her favor.



I think what you are describing is horrible and definitely would qualify as very wrong.  That said, I would not recommend calling the office where this happened.  You need to go over their heads and find the Wyndham Corporate customer service number to complain.  Maybe start here with the phone number for Vacation Ownership in Orlando. http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/contact-us

Talk to them first and if they don't revoke the contract, you have some other options for complaint.  Give them a chance first and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 28, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> I think what you are describing is horrible and definitely would qualify as very wrong.  That said, I would not recommend calling the office where this happened.  You need to go over their heads and find the Wyndham Corporate customer service number to complain.  Maybe start here with the phone number for Vacation Ownership in Orlando. http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/contact-us
> 
> Talk to them first and if they don't revoke the contract, you have some other options for complaint.  Give them a chance first and please let us know how it goes.



Thanks Cheryl! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 28, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> In any case, she's going to call them tomorrow and try to get out of it. I hope everything works out in her favor.



 *Welcome to TUG! * 

That definitely is some serious flaky with that situation and should NOT have happened!  Wyndham properties, as you experienced, are all really terrific!  It's the sales force that does them dirty. :annoyed:   

Hoping that she can get out of the contract and then buy a resale contract for reasonable $$'s.  If that happens, there is a learning curve that comes with Wyndham ownership.  So, regardless of how it all falls out (we really ARE interested - please let us know), you came to a great place to get answers! 

TUG is the best classroom there is!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 28, 2011)

In this order....

1) figure out if she can get out of her contract.
2) Read, Read, Read as much about Wyndham as you can FIRST.
3) When, and only when you understand what you are purchasing, then start shopping ebay or other online sources.  But don't buy too quickly.  You will NOT be missing out by waiting a bit until your educated and comfortable to be ready to buy. 

We all love Wyndham the product, we all hate Wyndham the sales and corporate.  So understand what you are buying first.


----------



## kalua (Sep 28, 2011)

*new and need advice*

from what I read ,and if I read it correctly if your maint's fee's are $39.00 one of two things have happened, you were sold an EOY contract , or you were just flat lied to on the dollar amount of your maint's. fee's. in either case you were lied to ,no fee's are the cheap for an annual contract ! in either case do what other people have told you don't go to that office go to the next level, get out of it if you can. example of what op were telling you on price, I last month gave away 180,000 points,plus paid a year maint's fee's and all transfer fee's there is great deals out there don't give your money to a bunch of con artists and liars


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 28, 2011)

OP -- I sent you a PM with the name and direct phone number of a good person in Wyndham Quality Assurance.

If your Mom calls Wyndham Sales or Wyndham customer service, I don't think she's going to get anything more than empty promises to look into things.  My personal experience was that Quality Assurance was the place to go for sincere, competent help.

Good luck!


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 28, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I for one think you will be successful, but you will have to be persistant


I also want to second Ron's advice.  

Your Mom is going to have to be *patient and persistent* to get this resolved in her favor.   We're talking about $10,000, so it's worth working hard to get a favorable resolution. 

And she will need to pursue every available avenue, including the State of Florida agency which regulates timeshare sales that I mentioned in an earlier post.

In her effort, I think the misrepresentation of her employment status is a very strong factor in her favor.  

The salesman *misrepresented a material fact *on her credit application after being *repeatedly* told that she was not working, and didn't know IF she would ever return to work.  That's obviously not an "accidental" mistake.  If all the pieces fall into place, that could be _criminal _mortgage fraud under Florida law.  Here in Miami, we've put dozens of crooks in jail for doing exactly that.

That one point of attack -- misrepresentation of her employment -- is a key factor for Wyndham Quality Assurance (because they've submitted a fraudulent credit application to a lender) and also to the Florida DBPR because it's a violation of both Florida criminal statutes and Florida real estate law.

Again, good luck and don't stop believing!


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 28, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> OP -- I sent you a PM with the name and direct phone number of a good person in Wyndham Quality Assurance.
> 
> If your Mom calls Wyndham Sales or Wyndham customer service, I don't think she's going to get anything more than empty promises to look into things.  My personal experience was that Quality Assurance was the place to go for sincere, competent help.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Jim! I appreciate all of the advice given to me on this great forum. My Mom called the Wyndham customer service number this morning (this was before I got your pm Jim) and didn't get anywhere. She told the rep she felt mislead and mentioned about the whole employment misrepresentation. The rep said "Well, it's no real problem that you're on disability and not working bc we go on your credit score." That isn't even the point bc the sales person told her clear as day that she could not put down that she was unemployed with disability income only. My Mom expressed how she felt but the only thing the rep offered was something to the effect of trying to help her "rent" the timeshare. 

Today is her bday and she was quite stressed and upset after the phone call with the Wyndham customer service rep. She called our Attorney General's office and explained everything. She was told to come in tomorrow with the info so that they can make some calls. The lady at the AGO also told her not to worry and that they will help her so we'll see.

I passed on all of the info given to me on this forum to my Mom and she sends a big thank you to all. Regardless of the outcome, I'm so glad to have come across this forum.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 29, 2011)

Following up on one comment - The sales rep offered to help rent the time share?  Anything else on this point?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt that the sales rep will do anything more than refer the op to ExtraHolidays.com.. If everything rents at top dollar the op will get 60% of the rents collected which wont be enough to cover the mf let alone any mortgage payment


----------



## ronparise (Sep 29, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Today is her bday and she was quite stressed and upset after the phone call with the Wyndham customer service rep.



 This will be a stressful ordeal

You will have to "toughen up" and be the one that causes stress in others rather than the being one that gets stressed

They have to know that they will not be getting paid..that you are willing to take this all the way to foreclosure and if necessary,  bankruptcy, but they will not be getting paid...You need to talk to their supervisor, or better yet someone that can make a deal now ...ie accept a deed in lieu of foreclosure. and satisfaction of mortgage.  Let them know that they are costing Wyndham time and money, the longer they delay.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 29, 2011)

Talk about timely information.  I just found on Facebook where Jim Faucett has published his book on Kindle "Write A Letter: Cancel Your Timeshare And Demand A Refund!"  It's only in Kindle edition, but you can read those on a computer or smartphone if you haven't got their tablet.  After reading Jim's website through these months, I'm pretty sure his information will be trustworthy.  Here's the link to the book on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/kindle/dp/B005Q05WZW

If you don't want to buy a book, you can learn a lot by reading his website http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/wyndhams-first-complaint-against-me/  Keep in mind, please, that there are links on that site from Google ads which lead to scam TS relief companies.

Here's a link to where the above site is discussed on this forum http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132572


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I doubt that the sales rep will do anything more than refer the op to ExtraHolidays.com.. If everything rents at top dollar the op will get 60% of the rents collected which wont be enough to cover the mf let alone any mortgage payment



Pushing a new sale to add to the Extra Holidays or sales reps inventories for rentals does appear to be a popular sales pitch at a number of location.  I have looked hard at the timeshare rental market and continue to do so.  However, I absolutly agree with Rons comments above are correct.


----------



## sequentialb (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a quick update. My Mom spoke to a lady in the loan dept and she stated "I don't know why they just don't cancel this" after my Mom asked her about info pertaining to what employment information was put on the application and after she expressed how misguided and mislead she felt. She transferred her to the Manager in the loan dept and he basically told her he couldn't answer any questions as to what was put on the application, on what basis it was approved, etc. He told her she needs to speak to the person who helped fill out the application.

Also, you guys were right. It's an "even year" contract that adds up to $20,000+.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 30, 2011)

I seems like your mother has no idea what she bought and they really do need to "just cancel" the contract asap.  

Seems like she was flim flammed big time.

Do all that you can yourselves to get this terminated...keep trying.  Keep us updated please.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 30, 2011)

Shauna, 

I'm sorry, I made a typo on the phone number.  I sent the correct number to you by PM, but I don't think she'll be working again until Monday.  Also sent another option or two.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 3, 2011)

Im a little late posting this information but I spoke to my friend this weekend, the one who got Wyndham to reverse a deal after the rescision period.

I wanted to know who she spoke with and how she found them. Here answer was a simple one...just dont pay, they will find you

After two missed payments someone contacted her. When she made it clear that she would never pay, she was transferred to someone that could help.

Her credit took a small hit, but Wyndham has sent a retraction to the credit report  companies to try to fix that too


----------



## sequentialb (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi All. Here is an update. My Mom tried contacting her Congressman, the Florida AG, and a few more people from Wyndham with no success. The Attorney General told her she could file a complaint but that she really didn't have a case bc in the end, she signed the contract. About 1.5 weeks ago, Wyndham auto-debited her account even though they told her they would NOT do that (she had spoken to someone who said they would cancel the auto debit but of course she would have to pay it manually)  and as a result her account was over-drafted.

My Mom decided to type up a 4 page letter to the President of Wyndham and the letter was sent certified. A lady called her last Thursday and told her the letter was received and had my Mom who was quite "emotional" go over all the details. After that, the lady told her she was "sorry" for the trouble she's been having and that she would speak to a few "higher ups" and try to get the matter resolved. She said to give her a week. 

Well, that lady just called my Mom and told her that she wanted to waste no time in telling her that although it may take a couple of weeks, the contract will be CANCELED! She said she will get back every penny of her deposit. She also told her that hopefully it doesn't get to this point but if anything is negatively reported on her credit, she promises they will get it reversed. My Mom is so happy right now!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Lacardsfan (Oct 24, 2011)

That is really good news. I am new to TUG as well and have been following what happened with your mom. 

Everyone on TUG is so helpful. You guys should go to be smiling at the fact that you helped someone out with their problem.

Now OP...

I just became a Wyndham owner myself through ebay. My sister bought from Grand Desert 5 years ago and paid 15k for her 154k points every other year. She loves Wyndham and uses it so much that I thought I would buy as well.

My wife and I made an appointment to go see Grand Desert and take the tour and all that good stuff. We were so excited that I thought I should get on the internet and do some research on how to use our points once we signed up. 

Low and behold I stumbled across TUG and read the posters who all said to rescind. THANK GOD I didnt just go to the developer sales thingy, I would have been so pissed to find out after the fact that I could just go on ebay. 

So you know I ended up doing research on TUG and found that there are a couple of good EBAY resale companies out there. I settled on looking for redweeks4less and SUMDAY Vacations. 

Also after reading on TUG i found out that for my needs I wanted to get around 250k points every year. (My wife and I go for a week to Flagstaff every year and Wyndham has a place there.) In order to get ARP you should try and get the place you want to go every year.

Well I have waited 4 months now and there is never a Flagstaff points, only weeks. So I decided to go with Dolphin Cove in Anaheim which is 2 hours from my house and right next to Disneyland. Got 140k points on ebay for $250!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The company I used was SUMDAY Vacations and let me tell you they have been AMAZING. I talked to a guy named Steve before I even bought (Something the TUG people told me to do) and Steve was a wealth of knowledge about price, availability, etc etc. 

When I told him that I wanted around 250k points he went out of his way to get me the 140k for DC in Anaheim then two 49k packages with Branson MO and Daytona Beach FL. 

All for the grand total of $450 bucks!!!!!! (NO CLOSING COSTS!!!!!)

Steve has followed up with me the whole way through. And it only took 1.5 weeks to get my first deed back from the County. Other should be here this week.

Then I just have to wait (from what I have read on TUG) 6-12 weeks for Wyndham to recognize me. 

SO, a special thanks to all of you on TUG, and if anyone from SUMDAY reads this then a big thanks to you too. 

Family is happy to spend the 1300 a year or so in MF to get out and see some Wyndhams. 

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to let you know that Wyndham isnt a bad thing if you go to ebay (SUMDAY is good.) Dont let the developer deter you in any way.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions, but I am still a novice. One of the TUG experts is probably smarter than me. 

P.S. If anyone has a small points package at Flagstaff they want to sell so I can get ARP that would be awesome.

PPS. If you use ARP do all of your points used for that reservation have to come from that one location or can you pool your points for ARP?

(probably should have asked that a long time ago, lol)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2011)

You might want to read the Wyndham Primer _real soon_.

ARP is only good for the points deeded to that resort and of the same USE YEAR. 

Additionally, small packages will be very hard to dispose of because Wyndham now charges $299 per deed to transfer (recognize) to new owner in additional to what your titling charges are. 3 deed = 3 X $299.

Also, EVEN/ODD year deeds now pay the FSP/CWP charge on the FULL count of points each year instead of 50% (126,000 pt use to pay only on 63,000 each year). At least you have every year deeds.

Hang around here --- you will find people giving away Wyndham points deeds particularly IF you are will to pay the transfer costs.


----------



## Lacardsfan (Oct 24, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> You might want to read the Wyndham Primer _real soon_.
> 
> ARP is only good for the points deeded to that resort and of the same USE YEAR.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats what I just read on the Primer. I had read it earlier (because someone on TUG had mentioned it), guess i didnt get too into it at the time. Oh well, hopefully 10 months will be enough for Flagstaff, although I heard that it is tough in August. But we will see.

SUMDAY Is actually paying for all of the closing costs. I just had to pay for the original bid ($50) DC and 198 bucks. The other two he just basically gave me for 100 bucks each (no closing or transfer)

I figure if I need to get rid of them down the line I can eat the $299 transfer fee since I basically paid nothing for them originally. 

Well I guess I dont need a small Flagstaff package because it will not matter. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 24, 2011)

sequentialb said:


> Well, that lady just called my Mom and told her that she wanted to waste no time in telling her that although it may take a couple of weeks, the contract will be CANCELED! ... My Mom is so happy right now!!


Great news!  Congratulate your Mom and tell her to stay after them until everything is right and she has her money back.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2011)

And be sure to cancel that credit card.


----------



## sequentialb (Oct 26, 2011)

My Mom closed her account the day after they debited the funds and the bank did reverse the transaction prior to 
her closing it. We are so thankful that I found this board. Thanks again for all of your support. It's greatly appreciated!


----------

